# Silke Popp im Dirndl - Dahoam is Dahoam vom 17.8.17



## Erlkönig (19 Aug. 2017)

Hallo , 

da gabs in den ersten 10 Minuten so eine Szene wo sie sich nach vorne gebeugt hat. Sah richtig gut aus. :thumbup: Und am Ende glaub ich auch mal kurz.

Hat da jemand zufällig Material von oder Lust aus der Mediathek was zu zapfen ? 

Grüsse

Erlkönig


----------

